# My Version of Black Beauty



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Today I went out to visit him. I didn't get a lot of time with him. I spent most of the time trying to help Roger move Boots and the girls back to the grassier pasture. 

Is it okay to feel nervous about training a horse? I wonder if I'll be any good at it, if he'll be happy with me as his owner. I bought his halter and lead rope. It's purple, and the lead rope's thread is the same purple with golden tan and silver twirled together. I think he'l look wonderful in it. 

Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Yesterday was a good day for us. He came so close to eating treats from my hand. Slowly but surely his coat is looking a little healthier. He followed me a little, then I started picking ticks off of his neck and he got mad. So, he wandered off to annoy his big sister. Hehe.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

This is more about me. I find that I am learning a lot from this forum. Sometimes it depresses me. I'm glad I'm learning, but after going to the same horse ranch for so long and the owners always going on about how much they know, they didn't teach me much. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who is teaching me so much here.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Today was a fairly nice day with Boots. That is, if you don't count his attempts to nip me. He didn't succeed at all, and with how he acted, I guess he was just testing me. He would pin his ears and turn his head, his lips wiggling around making effort to reach me. All I had to do to end it was say no and grab the top of his neck and pushed him away, and each time he'd go back to munchin hay. He did it several times, though. I hope this doesn't happen too much more - I'd like to try haltering him soon. He didn't shy from it all, even when I jingled it near his head. He's calm. Onry, but calm. Any advice to make this stop when I've just started working with him?


----------

